# Meet LCD



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2009)

This is my little ackie  He is doing very well. Loves his bugs and also enjoys a treat of chocolate once or twice a week - chocolate = fresh roo meat. He only gets a little but he isn't scared of me when I have that. I guess the delicious smell is too tempting to run away from, he might miss out.

[video=vimeo;4058517]http://www.vimeo.com/4058517[/video]


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG I didn't know it was going to put a video in. I thought it was just a link. Cool now I know how to do it  Its a bit boring but only my first go. I want to know how ppl add music to their videos.

He is a busy bee when he is awake.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done Kathy  hes a very active little fella lol


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 8, 2009)

He-she is doing great,defiantly has grown also.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 8, 2009)

Very active indeed. You'll spend hours watching the little guy!


----------



## Grunter023 (Apr 8, 2009)

cool - I want one. He is very active isn't he!


----------



## kaylaismyth (Apr 8, 2009)

Gosh, he was all over the place! Cute little fella.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words  Serp I already spend countless hours watching him. He sleeps most of the day but when he is awake he is full on


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 8, 2009)

grunter023 said:


> cool - i want one. He is very active isn't he!


 
+1 :d


----------



## bulionz (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome i cant w8 to get a hatchling off sweatangle


----------



## mark83 (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome. hes so active


----------

